# 5 beautiful rat boys ALL HAVE FOUND HOMES PLS DELETE



## kgirl27 (Jan 4, 2011)

*ALL HAVE FOUND HOMES PLS DELETE* ;D

I am moving to Alberta and need to find homes for 5 beautiful rat boys. Alberta is a rat free province apparently. .
You will need to supply your own cage big enough for the amount you'd like to adopt.

I would like at least two to go to each home if you don't already have a rat. They cannot be kept as single rats. If you already
have a rat then adopting one of them could work, as long as the rats get along. It would be great if they could stay together
but I know 5 is a lot for one person.

Their names are Asher, Aladdin, Apple, Orange, and Olive. They all have wonderful personalities. 

This is Asher. He is about 7 months old and is brown. He is very friendly and outgoing, but doesn't like being picked up very much! He loves to play though and is a real cutie. He has a cute white pattern on his tummy!









This is Aladdin. He came to me from a pet store that didn't treat him very well. He is shy but playful, he loves to push his toys towards you and retrieve tossed toys. He will need a lot of time with his new person to bond with him. He sometimes nips in the cage but doesn't bite while being held. He's a special boy that needs the right person/people to bond with him.
He is about 6 months old.









This is Apple. He came to me from the same pet store as Aladdin, and is very shy. He is a new addition to my home, and still needs a lot of socializing. He looks like he might have the same parents or parent as Aladdin. He is extremely sweet, and with lots of love and care should flourish!









This is Orange. He is Apple's brother, and came to my home the same time as Apple. He is also shy and very sweet, and needs a lot of socializing. He is a great little guy!








Another picture showing his markings









This is Olive. He is about 6 months old, and is a very sweet, gentle little guy. He is loving and cuddly, and is quite calm while being held. He has beautiful markings and is a really lovely rat.









I adore them and am really sad to give them away for adoption, so good homes only please and serious inquiries only. You can send me a message here or you can also call me at 250-712-9400.


----------

